

InboxQ (YC W10) brings its Twitter Q&A service to Firefox - answerly
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/10/inboxq-firefox/

======
mcargian
I've been using InboxQ for two weeks now. Not specifically for my product, but
for my topic of interest. So far, the questions that InboxQ finds seem to
simply be a keyword search that also contains a question mark.

I'd say 1 out of 100 have been a real question. The other 99 are usually
someone complaining on the internet in the form of a question "Why can't I
ever pick the fastest line at McDonalds?".

I'm curious, have others found better results or a combination of keywords to
get better questions?

~~~
answerly
Thanks for trying out the plugin!

If you are open to sharing, it would be great to see the keywords/phrases you
are tracking and quality settings you are using. You can email me at
joe@inboxq.com if you like and I can do my best to help you find the right mix
that will improve the output for you.

There are about 1.5m Tweets with a question mark each day. We start with that
pool and then use a bunch of filters to get down to about 30-60k actual
questions. Our models aren't perfect, so you will likely see some tweets that
may be in the form of a question but not have an information need. But that
number shouldn't be 99%.

We've also seen that there are big swings in question quality based off of the
topics related to the keywords you are tracking.

At any rate, happy to help figure it out so please email if you are so
inclined.

